# Wellness Core - Opinions/Similar Brands



## sophiebonita (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, I am wondering what your opinions are of wellness core. I've read dog food advisor but don't know anything about buyouts, manufacturing, recalls, etc. I like the brand a lot. 

What are some comparable (& maybe better) kibbles? I've heard a lot about Orijen but at my local shop Wellness Core is cheaper. 

My dog seemed to like Merrick Classic but I'm not going to use that since its not grain free. Is their grain free food any good? Any info on the Merrick brand?

I am feeding primarily Natures Variety frozen premade raw, but I mix in a little kibble to it and like to have kibble on hand for travel, etc. My dog does fine w kibble and raw in one meal, no digestive issues. For a finicky eater she sure has an iron stomach


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

sophiebonita said:


> Hello, I am wondering what your opinions are of wellness core. I've read dog food advisor but don't know anything about buyouts, manufacturing, recalls, etc. I like the brand a lot.
> 
> What are some comparable (& maybe better) kibbles? I've heard a lot about Orijen but at my local shop Wellness Core is cheaper.
> 
> ...


Of the two you mentioned, both were bought out by private equity funds, neither of which have any experience in animal nutrition unless you count Elmer's Glue and fertilizer as food. Nature Variety also sold out a few year back to a private equity fund with no experience in animal nutrition.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had good experience with Wellness Core. I also like Acana grainfree, Evo (grainfree), Innova Prime (grainfree), and Earthborn grainfree. 

I feed Evo Herring and Salmon to Maddie, my allergy dog (small dog - doesn't eat much), but can't afford to feed it to all my dogs, due to cost. I feed the other two Earthborn Coastal Catch (grainfree), which is a decent food and not too expensive.

Just b/c a kibble is owned by an umbrella company, doesn't mean that the kibble division doesn't have it's own nutrition experts.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I used Wellness Core reduced fat with good success.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think Wellness Core is a quality kibble. One of my dogs does well on it; my other dog always ends up itching when on it. My son's dog has been fed Wellness Core for the past two years very successfully.

Wellness Core is a better value for the money than Orijen, IMO.


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

One of my dogs is eating Wellness Core reduced fat because my vet thought lower fat content might be easier on her sensitive stomach. She's been eating it for a month or two now, and no issues so far. Coat looks good, energy is good, poops good.


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

i really like wellness core kibble ~ i recommend it to anyone who asks. i haven't tried the merrick foods, but they look excellent ~ they tell us specifically how much meat is in the kibble, and the grain free line has at least 70% meat in their kibble. If only i could find it in my local dog supply store, i would definitely try it out.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Monster's dad, I appreciate your perspective! Keep going! Almost all the diets out there these days have no experience in animal nutrition! But all you need is good fad marketing these days, sadly.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Wellness Core had a brochure in Petsmrt stating how excess minerals could be detrimental to a dogs health over time.......I agree! So when I called the company I found their phosphorus level to be the same as Old Roy at Walmart! I believe only Taste of the Wild has a more excessive phosphorus level. If you insist on Grain Free there are lots of better options.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

really old thread, Dr Doolittle


----------

